# Psych Test Attire



## LKat20 (May 7, 2004)

What should you wear to a psych test? Does it really matter?


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

LKat20 said:


> What should you wear to a psych test? Does it really matter?


a clown suit!!!


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I usually wear a haz mat bunny suit with yellow boots cuz I know deep down inside it is uaually a set up to throw radioactive material on me so I die or at least bleed out my ass for a long time.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

A straitjacket


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

a drool bib.

Seriously, sometimes they'll ask you stupid questions like "do you love/hate your mother?"

Wear her favorite dress to show you care.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Naked Cowboy suit.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

94c said:


> a drool bib.
> 
> Seriously, sometimes they'll ask you stupid questions like "do you love/hate your mother?"
> 
> Wear her favorite dress to show you care.


I was asked if I liked Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

I would recommend a loud Hawaiian shirt and a umbrella hat with a long straw connection to a Budwisier. As for pants, it your call. You could go either way.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wear your duty gear sans pants and shirt...it is imperative that you wear your badge and holster though.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I wore my blue tights and red cape. Worked wonders!


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Okay so now maybe an anwser that will actually help you - I would say something professional like khaki pants and a tucked in button down shirt or a sweater or something like that. I know for mine I wore a sweater and khaki pants or something like that. Also do NOT wear sneakers - hope this helped. Good luck to you.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

usaf1199a said:


> Okay so now maybe an anwser that will actually help you - I would say something professional like khaki pants and a tucked in button down shirt or a sweater or something like that. I know for mine I wore a sweater and khaki pants or something like that. Also do NOT wear sneakers - hope this helped. Good luck to you.


Yo what are u nuts.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

DON'T WEAR PANTS -- EVER!!!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

on another note, be prepared for about 3 greuling hours. first a test with about 800 questions and then a one on one verbal cat and mouse game


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A Rambo outfit


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

When you see the ink blots if sex and or human mutilation comes to your mind it's okay to say so.


----------



## JFleck (Nov 7, 2005)

chicks can always go with the naughty cop halloween costume!

Personally I went with a suit but same difference. LOL


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

LKat20 said:


> What should you wear to a psych test? Does it really matter?


Does it really matter if you get the job? Dress accordingly.


----------

